# Private messaging update?



## MrMuselk

I used to be able to edit and delete my private messages; I just noticed that the buttons aren’t there anymore. Has there been an update, and if it was because of an update, why delete them?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

MrMuselk said:


> I used to be able to edit and delete my private messages; I just noticed that the buttons aren’t there anymore. Has there been an update, and if it was because of an update, why delete them?


Can you be more specific? 
Which buttons can't you find any more?


----------



## MrMuselk

The edit and delete buttons. Like the ones here, in the regular forums. Next to report.


----------



## DonnyB

I'm not sure if you're mis-remembering this, or maybe mixing us up with another forum elsewhere that you're a member of, but it hasn't been possible to do either of these things for about five years since we changed the forum software to Xenforo and PMs became known as "conversations".

Now, you can only edit a conversation message for a short time (from memory it's about ten or fifteen minutes after you've sent it), at which point the 'edit' button disappears.  You can't delete a conversation: you can, if you wish, "leave" it which means that you simply don't then receive any more replies that anyone posts to it but it otherwise remains in your 'conversations list'.

I think that's how it works now, but hopefully someone will correct me if I've got any of that wrong.


----------



## MrMuselk

Strange. The edit button disappearing after 10 minutes I can remember now, but I do remember deleting a message. Maybe it’s me mis-remembering as well. But thanks.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

MrMuselk said:


> The edit button disappearing after 10 minutes


You have a 10 minute grace period to edit your messages in a private conversation. It's always been like that on Xenforo.


----------



## MrMuselk

Paulfromitaly said:


> You have a 10 minute grace period to edit your messages in a private conversation. It's always been like that on Xenforo.


Yeah, I just have terrible memory, and only started using PM about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Englishmypassion

MrMuselk said:


> Yeah, I just have terrible memory, and only started using PM about 2 weeks ago.



One way to "delete" a sent message is to edit it and remove everything and leave only a full stop or something like that or "Sorry" or just greetings. Maybe you did something like that and mis-remember it as deleting.


----------



## MrMuselk

Englishmypassion said:


> One way to "delete" a sent message is to edit it and remove everything and leave only a full stop or something like that or "Sorry" or just greetings. Maybe you did something like that and mis-remember it as deleting.


No, you can’t. Paul From Italy kindly enlarged on the subject before:


Paulfromitaly said:


> You have a 10 minute grace period to edit your messages in a private conversation. It's always been like that on Xenforo.


So there you have it.


----------



## Englishmypassion

Yes, I was talking about editing in the time allowed, immediately after having sent the message.


----------



## MrMuselk

Mm. Point understood. But I usually don’t delete my messages right after sending them.


----------

